# Dutch Gov't Backs Cheap Medical Weed



## GanjaGuru (Feb 2, 2006)

AMSTERDAM (Reuters) - Patients seeking pain relief may soon be heading for the Dutch city of Groningen to buy affordable and potent medical marijuana in the country's first pharmacy specialising in the pungent weed. 

Although cannabis is readily available in the country's famous coffee shops, the foundation for Medicinal Cannabis Netherlands wants to launch a pharmacy in the northern Dutch city so patients can buy high-grade cannabis at affordable prices, evening daily NRC Handelsblad reported on Wednesday.

Groningen city council member Fleur Woudstra, who supports the cannabis pharmacy, told the paper that while pot may be cheaper in coffee shops -- usually around 10 euros ($12) for the equivalent of 3 or 4 joints -- quality often suffers.

The price of Groningen's medicinal weed will be around 5 euros per gram, which is cheaper than highly potent medicinal cannabis bought at other regular pharmacies, the paper said.

The Office of Medicinal Cannabis -- a Dutch government agency -- and the community of Groningen as well as the local police all support the endeavour.

Two more cannabis pharmacies are planned in the towns of Hoogezand and Assen.

On Thursday the lower house of parliament is due to debate the distribution of medicinal cannabis.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 2, 2006)

GanjaGuru said:
			
		

> AMSTERDAM (Reuters) - Patients seeking pain relief may soon be heading for the Dutch city of Groningen to buy affordable and potent medical marijuana in the country's first pharmacy specialising in the pungent weed.


Hey man, I gotta ask; In Holland man, can I say I'm nuts and like, medical weed helps me stay, like, normal. Can I retire there and sit in my front yard and fire one up? Wouldn't that be cool?

Hey man, don't laugh. I am nuts. No kiddin. Hey, quit laughin man. No, seriously, really man, I am. Like a fuckin fruitcake man. Nuts.

Weed makes me normal now tho'.

Had ya goin.....

Hey, I've smoked about three days worth of weed tonight and I'm having a great time. I hope you are too.


----------



## black stone (Mar 23, 2006)

is purple#1 a good weed and can it be use as a medical use. can you send pic purple#1 feminized.


----------

